# This is serious, we really must stop chopping trees down



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

LOLZ


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's alright for you to laugh - but I was at the back of the queue!
Rory.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Are you taking the p  ss stew :wink: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stew,

I,m guessing that was the queue for the ladies....... :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I,m guessing that was the queue for the ladies.....

It was - I had to go and find my own tree!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> It's alright for you to laugh - but I was at the back of the queue!
> Rory.


 :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------

